# "I never joke double-oh seven."



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Attention all double-ohs the Forum Q Branch is close to releasing the documents for the Secret Project. Make sure your Minox has film, your martini shaker is ready, and the Aston Martin is gassed.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Remember:


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Olly, this is agent OPG3. I found it clever how you initialled your title (in secret code, of course) in the title. Great work!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

The Aston Martin isn't gassed, but I am. Actually I prefer a man's car, such as a blower Bently. Bentley 4½ Litre - James Bond 007 Wiki


----------



## randolphus1 (Dec 7, 2013)

i don't get it


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Randy. The forum entertains as well as educates. Follow the threads and all will become clear.


----------

